# audio menu setup



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

whats the best audio setup in the menu selections for the panasonic bdp 210 connected via hdmi to a onkyo tx-nr 709


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Set it to Bitstream and turn off any dynamic compression settings like night mode.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Exactly what Tony said. Nice call on the Panasonic. They are my favorite low cost BDP by a large margin.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ditto to JJ and Tony.:T


----------

